# I'm available August 17-27 to fill a crew



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello. I'll be off work, and available to fill a crew for overnight trips anywhere from Port Mansfield to Venice from August 17-27. I go offshore several times a year in my own boat (limited range), and I don't get sea sick. I've been 180 miles offshore, and sailed the Drake Passage in heavy seas. I've got my own gear, tackle and money. Please PM me if you need a good crewman! Thank you.


----------

